# General > Politics >  Off to WAR we go

## dozy

King Cameron has now changed into the MAD HATTER with such statements. I feel pity for the folk how followed him and left Scotland at the mercy of the Tories.

----------


## pig whisperer

I'm beginning to think that the tories are worried that they might actually have to govern the country if we leave the EU, instead of being run from Brussels,  & didn't Herr Merkle say exactly the same thing re the  war thing

----------


## caltonjock

When Cameron and Merkle talk about war in Europe people should listen and take heed. They know what the future holds. Regarding the EU in/out referendum. Those who are supportive of an influx of 3-5 million legal migrants from Turkey should vote "remain with the EU". But if the thought of the balkanisation of the UK is alarming vote "Break with the EU".

----------


## Mr Z

We are doomed
EU regs won't allow deactivated guns over the channel for a battle of the Somme re enactment. What chance do we have of getting real guns over when war breaks out. 
Pitch forks and sticks tally hoo!!!!!!

----------

